# Am I an IDIOT!!



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have about 2 more years of college left until I get my B.A. in mechanical engineering but after working on a computer and getting fustrated with all that stuff I just don't enjoy it.

Am I crazy to do some trade like plumbing or electric? I am thinking about either one..

I like the plumbing side because mechanical engineers do plumbing design. 


Am I crazy for putting college on the side (I would still attend) but more focusing on some kind of trade because I enjoy working with my hands and "getting out of the office?"

Am I crazy?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Why on earth would ya want to leave all the pretty coeds behind and go hang out with some of us smelly fellas?


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Why on earth would ya want to leave all the pretty coeds behind and go hang out with some of us smelly fellas?


 

HAH not the answer I was looking for but.. I am engaged and getting married so that isn't me.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I assume most guys on here are married and would still like to look at the menu as often as possible


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> I have about 2 more years of college left until I get my B.A. in mechanical engineering but after working on a computer and getting fustrated with all that stuff I just don't enjoy it.
> 
> Am I crazy to do some trade like plumbing or electric? I am thinking about either one..
> 
> ...


*I am.*

*I LOVE mechanical engineering.*
*When I first made the decision to get serious about plumbing, I had an option.*
*I was given a scholarship, I knew I wanted to be a mechanical engineer if thats what I was gonna do, the field is WIDE open...you can work on almost any type field as it relates to the mechanical side.*
*I had the EXACT same problem you did...I didn't want to be in a cubical for life, I didn't want to be making the plans to have someone else make the tangeable results.*
*I have regrets about that decision, of course I do.*
*I think I'd have greater regrets about becoming the engineer though.*
*If I could go back, I'd try to find a way to do both (very difficult)...but given the choice of one or the other, I'd do it all over again.*


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I am.*
> 
> *I LOVE mechanical engineering.*
> *When I first made the decision to get serious about plumbing, I had an option.*
> ...


I understand. I will like to try and figure out how to do both. I don't know how but I will figure it out. I will continue my college education though.



How do you like plumbing? A lot of work out there?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> I understand. I will like to try and figure out how to do both. I don't know how but I will figure it out. I will continue my college education though.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like plumbing? A lot of work out there?


*It's dirty, filthy...knee's hurt, back hurts, boilers are heavy...stock is expensive and homeowners think the money goes in my pocket.*
*When it's 9pm and the boiler finally starts up and the zones work...nothing feels as good. Nothing.*
*Bottom line, the only way you'd be an "idiot" is trapping yourself into a line of work that didn't satisfy you.*
*You're right to stick with, and complete college, look into your states requirements for school and see if you can't combine board approved classes that can be used towards your school hours for plumbing that also incur college credits.*


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 23, 2007)

Finish the degree. ME is a huge field with a bunch of options. If you find you don't like what you are doing, you will have a leg up becoming a plumber.

I've been a ME for 7 years now. :blink: Damn it's been that long already! Anyway, in my current job I plan equipment repairs, redesign equipment and do project management. In past jobs I did plumbing and HVAC layouts for commercial/industrial buildings.

I also like plumbing but prefer new construction.  I plumbed my house we built in 2005. I don't think I could do it day in and day out. Those dudes have my respect. :thumbup:


----------



## Syborg_97 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Stay in school*

As an engineer myself, there is no reason you can't do anything you want AFTER you get your degree. Just because you have an engineering degree doesn't mean you're relegated to a cubicle for the rest of your life - they don't chain the cube to your ankle when you graduate. 

With a degree in engineering, you always have a backup option. You could work in the trades, and if you can't make ends meet, you always have the ability to work as an engineer to keep the roof over your head. No matter what happens, no one can ever take your education back...

Thought of another way, it's increasingly harder to go back to school once you start working, should you find out that you don't like your current job.

Jobs, family, children, etc all slowly add to your responsibilies, making it very difficult to carve time out for classes & homework. Right now in your life you may miss a party or some social event because you have to study. Later in life, you start missing things like spending time with your children, or your kid's Saturday morning soccer game because you have homework to finish.

You will be thankful that you spent the extra time when your young, relatively unincumbered, and have the ability to concentrate on just getting your degree. Once you're married, got 2 kids, a full time job, mortgages, cars, etc., it's much harder to do.

I have plenty of buddies who have gone back to school later in life, and they make heroic efforts (and sacrifices) to get their degrees. Every one of them says "I wish I would have done this when I was younger".

my $0.02 for what it's worth.
Simon


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am still going to attend college in the morning. I am thinking about signing up for classes mon-thursday 6-10pm. It is around a year course.


I have the chance to sign up on monday the 20th. I hope I make the right choice.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *When it's 9pm and the boiler finally starts up and the zones work...nothing feels as good. Nothing.*
> 
> 
> *yep just went through that on tuesday....*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

rex said:


> *yep just went through that on tuesday....*


*What did ya put in?*


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> Am I crazy to do some trade like plumbing or electric? I am thinking about either one..
> 
> Am I crazy for putting college on the side (I would still attend) but more focusing on some kind of trade because I enjoy working with my hands and "getting out of the office?"
> 
> Am I crazy?


 
That doesn't make you crazy or an idiot.


"HAH not the answer I was looking for but.. I am engaged and getting married so that isn't me"

That part does.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

BigMikeB said:


> That doesn't make you crazy or an idiot.
> 
> 
> "HAH not the answer I was looking for but.. I am engaged and getting married so that isn't me"
> ...


 
You guys are crazy...


----------



## Chazbe (Apr 13, 2007)

FINISH THE DEGREE!!!!!!~!!!
Do whatever you have to just finish it.
The avenues that will be open and the choices that could present themselves will be 10 fold over having trade experience alone.

Life's all about choices. Don't limit yours for the future.

Plus when your 50-55 years old and its snowing and you ache from the last 2 days of crawling around in a cold crawlspace you will be glad to have some options. 

Chuck


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> You guys are crazy...


You have to be a little crazy to go into a trade that will beat your body on a daily basis.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> You guys are crazy...


Look before you leap. I have no idea why you would want to give up a BAME to be a plumber. Finish the degree then if you still want to play plumber, take a shot. If you were my son you be pulling my foot out of your rear after saying you want to quit. 
As for marriage, I'm on number five. Looking back, I wouldn't do that before thirty if I wanted kids and not at all if I didn't. 
I can be a little insane but I'm not crazy.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look before you leap. I have no idea why you would want to give up a BAME to be a plumber. Finish the degree then if you still want to play plumber, take a shot. If you were my son you be pulling my foot out of your rear after saying you want to quit.
> As for marriage, I'm on number five. Looking back, I wouldn't do that before thirty if I wanted kids and not at all if I didn't.
> I can be a little insane but I'm not crazy.


But the thing is I AM NOT GOING TO QUIT COLLEGE. By any means am I. I know everybody thinks I can't handle it but I have done it before. They have VERY flexable night classes.


----------



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

keep going to school, your degree might help you with getting your contracting license depending which state you live in.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *What did ya put in?*


 
a small lochnivar 2 zones not a huge one but there are always problems..it was in a tiny little closet were all the other mechanical's were in the way had to remove every thing .....i do lots of hot water boilers....when i sell new construction jobs with radiant and storage tank i use munchkin boilers....


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I started class yesterday night and going back tonight. It is A LOT of fun. I soldered some copper pipe with some T fittings and 90 degree fittings and had to pressure it up to 100 psi with no leaks and let it sit for 24 hours. Hopefully it works...


----------

